# my very modified 106



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

hi everyone, iv tried searching for a scooby in my colour on here and have not been able to find one, so i thought id post a few pics up of my car and see if i can get a few recommendations on what products i should use for the best looking finish.

the car is the WR1 scooby blue, but it has just come out the bodyshop and now also has a 1:1 blue flip sprayed over the top in the lacquer.

the bodyshop machine polished it etc and were about to wash it down when i saw the state of there sponges and rags! and told them its ok ill do it when i get home! lol and here are my results, this has just been washed with the 2 bucket method and dried. i currently have the megs NXT polish and wax but fancy getting somehting to really bring the colour out and give that wet look.


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

meh, dont really mind what you think of the car, its mine, not yours!!

was looking for recommendations on products to finish the car with??

chavtastic, yeah sure mate! if you say so! lol


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Totally chavtastic mate !


 :thumb: :thumb:

The steering wheel looks like knight rider!!

Lovely colour.....:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Whoa, easy fella, why so defensive, a little light humour never hurt anyone.

If you like your car looking like that, then good for you


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

door cards are yet to be put back on, going in to the audio shop tomorrow night










sorry but i get very bored of the whole chav thing! when i was a kid the word chav wasnt even invented! but, no offence taken. and i apologise if i seemed a bit defensive


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

some will love it.. some will hate it. 

I like what you did with the interior.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

does the engine suffer from water getting through the vents in the bonnet


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

the bodywork is an acquired taste, but i have yet to meet anyone that doesnt like the interior!  is a nightmare to keep clean, hence why i signed up here shortly after it was fitted last year.

the car will be for sale later this year. i have owned it over 8 years since i was 18.

no the engine is fine, it was originally vented due to it being one of the first turbo gtis in the uk. although my chrome does get water marked a lot  lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Each to their own, you've obviously spent a tonne of cash on it and if you like it thats all that matters! 

NXT 2.0 seems to be a nice product, but if you want something that will show off the pure finish - look into Zaino. Z2 and Z-CS would be my choice. :thumb:


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

are these polishes/waxes i can apply by hand, i am a bit too scared to go at my car with a PC.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That interior cost you a few bob i bet.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Pugme said:


> are these polishes/waxes i can apply by hand, i am a bit too scared to go at my car with a PC.


Applicator pads mate :thumb:


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

lol not much change from 10k, but worth every penny, IMO of course! lol

now, what do u recommend to keep it looking white!! 

im liking what iv just read about Z-CS, just wipe on and walk away!


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Pugme said:


> no the engine is fine, it was originally vented due to it being one of the first turbo gtis in the uk. although my chrome does get water marked a lot  lol


Whats the spec on it then mate. Nice to actually see cars with go aswell as the show. Nothing worse than a kitted up 1.1 revving its guts out behind you. They think that the bodykit gives them an extra 50bhp!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Keep this thread in mind please chaps.

Nice finish, a really nice colour :thumb:


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

What's it like to drive with half a steering wheel??
I can't imagine not having a full wheel.


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

well it WAS about 180bhp, but due to it being one of the first, it was also one of the worst!! lol and being young and naive you believe garages when they say they can fix it, 6 blown driveshafts, i destroyed gearbox and 2 sets of melted pistons later, iv dumped that engine and put a gti lump back in which iv recently had RR at 145 bhp, with an air filter, 4-2-1 manifold and performance exhaust (dont let the back box fool you, i can actually talk to people inside the car while doing 70 on the M1)

its not as hard as it looks. you dont realize how little you turn your wheel till half of it isnt there anymore! 3 point turns are a ***** tho.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

not really keen on the look, but id recommend meguiars show car glaze, topped with some nattys blue wax


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Pugme said:


> lol not much change from 10k, but worth every penny, IMO of course! lol
> 
> now, what do u recommend to keep it looking white!!
> 
> im liking what iv just read about Z-CS, just wipe on and walk away!


Zaino for the outside

Gliptone for the inside my friend. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

the zaino stuff sounds too good to be true, but i like the sound of the natty's paste (deep wet shine)

can i mix and match and use the zaino polish and the nattys paste, and see how i like each product then ill decide if i want to try the Z-CS. i attend shows all round europe so being able to wax in the sun is a definate bonus.

am looking into gliptone now robbie, cheers mate


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

im liking that a lotmate but i sppose compared to most i am quite young, i once had a corsa i spent a silly amount on.

sold it last year and bought a vectra gsi, a little more grown up i suppose.

like robbie said above mate, he is one of the masters and turns out great cars time and time again


andy


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

already been featured twice mate. like i said before, i built the car for me.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> put some pics up on barryboys


stick to the rules man. play fair


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

the finsih of my paint is superb and i came here looking for advice on how to keep it that way, i have managed to keep the interior white for about 8-9 months now, but can see it becoming slightly grubby, so also wanted advice on top of the line products.

i did not come here for advice on how to modify my car!  (it's finished, touch wood)


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

love the colour - but not that sure on the rest of it. 

also looks very clean - good work. 

just wondering what the build cost is and what is it worth now?


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

i stopped counting at 50k (10k to buy 8 years ago, and 15K wasted on an engine that is no longer there)

i would like to sell for around 10k later this year.

im loving the colour too, it was normal scooby blue before, its just come out the bodyshop with a fresh paint job and the flip, i think this pic shows the flip nicely.










iv decided to go for the zaino stuff, i will post some pics up once i have given my first full valet, andill be getting some glipstone stuff for the interior too. cheers for the guidance.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Something different


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

its good to be different 

makes life less boring.


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

Love the colour and interior, but can never see the point in spending such a ridiculous amount of money on a car. £50k could buy you any number of awesome cars!


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

lol, i never had 50k in my hand! it was built and done over a 8 year period, little bit here, little bit there.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Suppose it becomes an obsession, bit like detailing


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

just a bit! but dont be fooled, it may be a show car but i do drive and enjoy it every day.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

its not my taste, but then I'm a certified member on Barryboys. However its a nice colour & at least you aren't typing in "txt-spk" 

I use Nattys on my car, good stuff IMHO & relatively cheap too.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Lot of dedication there fella :thumb: 

As a Pug purist it's not to my taste but then again I'm also an old git too  

As suggested try Zaino or if you're on a tight budget Jetseal 109 would also work really well too


----------



## cheesy (Mar 26, 2007)

a coat of Meg's Tech Wax 2 and some collonite will bring it up lovely.Feel a little bit sorry for you mate, I spent a fair bit of money on my 106, I had the good sense to sell it, killed me doing it but it was for the best. Sell it and get a Lexus Soarer and spend 50 grand on super unleaded...in a month.


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

lol, ill be getting a vr4 legnum and a gtr r33 next, i dont think you want to know how much ill be spending on the gtr!! 

i know no car can be to everyones taste. i enjoy driving it, and taking it round europe and the uk to car shows.

i have money to waste, so its better to waste it on something i love rather than drink and drugs.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Pugme said:


> i have money to waste, so its better to waste it on something i love rather than drink and drugs.


Maybe you could sell the Pug to Amy Whinehouse, it may help her


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice car.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

50 G !!!!! wow over 8 years, coul dhave had something very tasty for that!

each to there own !


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

lol, no, shed probably crash or scratch it!!

and not really mate, 50k over 8 years is about 7k a year! that wouldnt exactly buy much that i would consider to be tasty, and then of course there is the extra money that would be needed to modify it. im perfectly happy with what i have. and i know its the only one in the world (everything is custom made)

cheers bulla, lol


----------



## Danny_W (Mar 27, 2008)

Really liking that colour, hat's off to you mate :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Pugme said:


> lol, no, shed probably crash or scratch it!!
> 
> and not really mate, 50k over 8 years is about 7k a year! that wouldnt exactly buy much that i would consider to be tasty, and then of course there is the extra money that would be needed to modify it. im perfectly happy with what i have. and i know its the only one in the world (everything is custom made)
> 
> cheers bulla, lol


just thinking you could lease a brand new S3 every 4 years for that money!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It's his car so who cares about any of the negative crap you guys have to say about it, some could say that spending £££££'s on detailing gear is a waste of money!


I'm going for a WR1 Impreza once the Leon goes and i shall either be using Zym0l Vintage or Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic on it, more than likely the Jeffs as it will look wetter and make the flake pop more :thumb:


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

why would i want one of them?? bit common! lol

nope, if i bought an s3 id have to spend at least 20-30 making it mine. swings and roundabouts really mate. iv had my little car since i was 18, it went off the road for 5 years due to engine problems, its now back and finished. R33 for me next, 8 second 1/4 mile 

cheers clark, ill look into that jeffs stuff, a nice wet sleek look is what im after. the WR1 is such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

hey - i'm not having a go........just something i cant get my head around. as i said, each to their own!


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

what ever car i have, it will be modified, wheter i start with a 10 grand car like this one or a 50 grand car. its a nice feeling driving round in a car that you designed and had built. 

i came here for advice on my paint and interior and how to look after it properly and get the best finished look out of it (as its just been resprayed) not to get comments on whether people like my car or not! 

im sure if someone posts up pictures of a vectra or somehting you dont all jump on him calling him grandad and saying he's driving a ****ty rep mobile.

i dont mind, i just didnt expect this from this type of forum.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Appreciate the effort gone in there, although not my bag. Looks nice and clean :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bazza155 said:


> What's it like to drive with half a steering wheel??
> I can't imagine not having a full wheel.


I bet you'd not be able to pass your test with it - you wouldn't be able to "shuffle" it.

Again, not to my taste at all, but it's obvious that it's been done to a very high standard and it's got go as well as show which, to my mind at least, means it isn't Barry.


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Simular colour to my sons
Thats just had a few coats of Z****L Cleaner Wax till we get the thing cleaned properly but it still gives it a good shine


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Give Collinite 746s a go, should give a nice deep look to your paint, and for under £20 its worth a try. :thumb:

Not a big Scooby fan, but loved the WR1, as I thought the colour made it!


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

the car was that exact colour last year, i picked it after spotting a wr1 on the motorway from about a mile away, but as i was having the car resprayed i decided to put a blue flip over the wr1 blue, just to give it that little bit of extra sparkle.

finally im getting a good list of products to try out, thanks for helping guys, im off to my first show this weekend and will finish off my meguiars products so will be purchasing my new stuff next week

cant wait!!


----------



## vr6 gatley (Nov 7, 2007)

nice car mate will it still pass its mot with no door handles really nice colour


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Steve-z4 said:


> Simular colour to my sons
> Thats just had a few coats of Z****L Cleaner Wax till we get the thing cleaned properly but it still gives it a good shine


Makes me want one even more whenever i see a pic of one, these nice summer days we're getting up here just now aint helping either!


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

vr6 gatley said:


> nice car mate will it still pass its mot with no door handles really nice colour


lol, sort of, it helps if you have a friendly mot guy!!

my doors are opened via remote, so in theory no. but no washer jets, no side repeaters no wipers, the list goes on, my guy is very friendly!! lol


----------



## vr6 gatley (Nov 7, 2007)

its like they say its not what you know its who you know lol use it only on dry days then


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks like a lot of hard work gone into that car, not sure how I could keep the interior looking that clean.


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

i struggle at times ash

and no vr6 waxed windscreen for the win


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

the more i look at it the more i think its really bloody fantastic, my mate vinny had a little gold one the peueot ecosse used as one of there first and actualy a development vehicle, it had some on of touches and it didnt half shift.

it had arches like yours with bilts and it even had tweeters in the wing mirrors lol, dont know what for mind but i loved driving it as it was so loud and fast lol

oh how i would love to b 19 again haha


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That interior is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice car matey, the colour really sets it off.:thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

As someone else above said, hat's off to you for something that is truly individual, your very own creation, something that even millionaires who buy ferraris, lambos, etc., cannot really say.
Well done!


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

it started out gold as it happens!! 

cheers james and scooby

and thanks transtek, that to me, is what its all about.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Seen something similar a while back to your interior, think it was on an Alpine show car when their new Mediahub control came out and they had an arm extending out with it on.
Unless it was actually your car of course! Has it featured in any magazines at all? I would be surprised if it didn't.
Colour is lovely, the car itself is not my sort of thing but you have to appreciate the work in it.
Also can I ask if that is a tint applied to the front side windows or a trick of the light? If its a tint can I ask what its called? Been looking for something but still legal to put on ours


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work mate.

i really like looking at these sort of cars at shows sme of the ideas are out of this world.

never seen the fuel filler done like that before nice one.

love the colour.

not everyone can like stuff like this i was into it once big time and still am a bit but more on the concours ford scene now.


----------



## Paul TVR (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been using Finish Kare on the MX5 gives a nice deep shine and doesn't cost the earth either.

As for 50k on a 106  as you say each top their own :lol:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

As previously said, 50k is masses on a 106, but looks good.

one thing though, it is illegal to not have a front number plate, is it not?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thats a sweet car. properly modded, not just got 5hite stuck all over it like some do.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Mental car! The interior is outstanding. Great colour scheme throughout.


----------



## Pugme (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the comments.

the windows are actually mirror tinted but those pictures dont show it off very well

and yes it is illegal to not have a front plate, but.... i wonder how many times "oh sorry it must have fallen off" will work!

i am carrying vinyl stick on ones for emergency use! 

its been featured in max power last year and will hopefully be in performance french cars later this year, am also sorting 3 maybe 4 international features too.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Can't fault all the effort, time and cas thats gone into your little pug. Loving the colour.

An another pug purest I'm not keen on it but again as long as you like it thats all that matters.

Least it's not a 1.0 or 1.1 I suppose.


----------

